# 2019 Shoalwater 21' Cat $57,995



## Chimanor79 (Aug 10, 2019)

WATER READY 2019 SHOALWATER 19 CAT POWERED BY A 4-STROKE SUZUKI 200HP ENGINE WITH 35 HOURS, AND SITTING ON A MCCLAIN TANDEM AXLE TRAILER. OTHER FEATURES INCLUDE A STAINLESS FOUR BLADE PROP, HYDRAULIC JACKPLATE, STEP TABS, POWER POLE, LIVEWELL, AND LOWRANCE ELITE 7. Call or Text John @ 630.688.5990 for more info. Available immediately!


----------

